# What size to cut large branches to



## veener88 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am getting ready for my double barrel smoker in the making by doing some tree trimming today.  We have a huge oak that is right next to deck and right over my smoker.  Today I cut down two dead braches.  The first one is about 6" think at the start and is about 15' long and end at about 2".  the 2nd one I cut down is about 10" thick all the way down and about 6' long.  I ran out of gas for the chain saw so I did not have them cut up yet.  What I am wondering if I have a wood burning smoker what size should I cut these down to?  I am not sure if I should cut them in about 6-8" sections and into 1/4's or if that is to small or to large.

The nice part is that with the cut off I have 2 5 gal buckets filled with 1/4" to about 1" think peices about 6" long that will fit into my chimney to get the fire started.  I just have to clean of the bark a litte more.   I think when dry I should have about a good 50-75lbs of oak for smoking all together.  

Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## jamesb (Sep 25, 2006)

Cut 'em to what ever size you want as long as they will fit in your firebox... I also don't woory about removing the bark... As long as the wood is well seasoned, the bark ain't gonna be a problem...

James.


----------

